# 2002 Sentra GXE -- clear lights?



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi! Does anyone know if someone makes clear tail-lights (or euro lights...sorry, I don't know much on the names of these things) for the 2002 Sentra GXE, or if they are planning to make some? Thanks so much for taking the time to read my post. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

So far, I don't think anyone makes Altezza tails for the B15. Someone threatened to make a set, but luckily it seems to have fallen through.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*but luckily it seems to have fallen through*

Thank god!!


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

Im still hoping for black chrome altezza's. Those are the only ones I would even consider putting on my car.


----------

